# Home decor



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I rehomed my dining room table and replaced it with an 8 foot long table that's blonde color on the top and has black legs that sort of cross in a way. I am waiting for 2 cushioned benches and 2 cushioned stools. Seems to be the style now. Having chairs and a bench. The benches are in a "Danish modern" style. I'd like to get 4 chairs in a Danish modern style, but was wondering if I could get 4 different looking chairs or match them all?

I had different chairs in NY with an antique dining set. It was really cool. I also think about those family get togethers where we "borrow" different chairs from all over the house to fit every one in. 

So, I am thinking. Anyone think it would be cool? Or thumbs down?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I like the idea of the chairs and a bench. But personally I would make them match. I think your dining area may look too "busy" appearance wise if they are all different. But I'm weird so take what I say with a grain of salt lol.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think either way would work. I like the idea of different chair with the same theme. I'm thinking about doing some chalk painting on my little dining table. I bought it at a salvage place. It has four chairs but they are 2 and 2 matching. My big table that holds us all needs to be restained. I've had it over 10 years , but even with care, it's showing kids and grandkids wear and tear.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like that mismatched look too until it went too far and the look stops being cohesive. Considering how few design genes I posses chances are I'd always have matching chairs if I had a place for a dining room table.

Looks like I escaped making a mistake on what chairs to use since I have no space for them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The chairs I'm thinking of would be similar but not the same. I'll have to think on it some more.


----------

